# Zeus



## JBun (Dec 21, 2012)

Zeus is a 2 yr. old dwarf hotot. He had a rough start when I first got him. He wasn't used to being around people or being handled so he got really stressed being in a new home and as a result developed GI stasis. I wasn't sure if he would make it cause he would start to show signs of improvement, then he would regress. After two weeks of lots of meds, hand feeding all day, and tender loving care, the stasis cleared up and he was fine. But this really messed up his digestive system, and after 2 more bouts of stasis I took him off pellets, and he hasn't been sick since. The repeated bouts with stasis seems to have caused some damage to his digestive system, that may cause problems in the future, but for now he's doing really well. One good thing came out of him being sick. Because of repeated handling for hand feedings, he got used to being picked up and held, a lot, and now he doesn't mind me picking him up, and he loves his nose rubs! He is the 'pet me' beggar : ). He'll just sit there staring at me waiting and waiting for his turn to be petted.


----------

